# Où trouver Scibus ?



## Noé (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à télécharger Scibus via Fink Commander mais, soit il ne me le trouve pas dans les paquets disponible, soit, quand je le paramètre pour qu'il ailles vois dans les programmes downloadable à l'adresse http://web2.altmuehlnet.de/fschlid/, il me fait une erreur 404.

Je l'ai bien téléchargé directement depuis le site, mais je n'arrive pas à le compiler.

Des conseils ?

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Juillet 2004)

si tu cherches une alternative à QuarkXpress, cherche scribus au lieu de scibus

il est dans Fink (peut être parmi les packages instables, je ne suis pas sûr mais dans ce cas sélectionne dans Finkcommander les packages instables).


----------



## Noé (20 Juillet 2004)

Oopps, erreur de frappe de ma part : c'est bien entendu scribus que je cherche.
 Et je confirme qu'il n'est pas disponible via Fink. Par contre je n'ai pas cherché dans les packages instables.
 C'est grave d'installer un package instable ?

 Pourtant, il me semble bien que ce que j'ai téléchargé directement sur le site était signalé stable. C'est la version 1.1.7

 Sinon, des idées pour compiler des paquets sources (et oui, je débute ..)


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Juillet 2004)

il est disponible !!

http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/package.php/scribus

je n'ai jamais vraiment eu de problème avec les packages instables, un petit bug de temps en temps mais jamais plus que 3 secondes d'utilisation d'un logiciel microsoft...

au début, j'étais jeune et ai essayé de compiler mais c'est tellement plus simple avec fink que je ne m'y lance plus seul.


----------

